# Audio over IP



## Alain De Vos (Mar 30, 2020)

I tried Netjack1 from FreeBSD-PC to Linux-Mint-Laptop-USBAUDIO and this worked. The latency was 13seconds or about 1000 times higher as I find acceptable.
Pulseaudio with FreeBSD as source and Linux as sink worked also, the latency was much lower, but I have no idea how much it is.
Any other ideas I can try ?


----------



## rsronin (Mar 30, 2020)

http://www.sndio.org/?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't see IP functionality.





						sndiod(8)
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 31, 2020)

sndiod(8) -L option?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 31, 2020)

I must have overseen this. Time to try it out.


----------



## ronaldlees (Apr 27, 2020)

Don't know what your application is, but I've used this with some success on point-to-point audio over IP for radio, etc:
http://www.pogo.org.uk/~mark/trx/

Somebody ought to do a port for it


----------



## sidetone (Apr 27, 2020)

net/asterisk16?

You should be able to stream music or voice over it, and have cross way audio conversation.


----------



## qsecofr (May 7, 2020)

Probably too late to this party, and might not be answering directly, but the linux version of AssetUPnP works like a champ for me.  It's internal private net in scope for me, streaming wifi to mobile, PC, and DAC/preamp.


----------



## unitrunker (May 8, 2020)

Try netcat UDP at both ends (nc -u). You might be surprised.


----------

